# When will we get a Dark Angels + Space Wolves HH story.



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So I'm wondering how long we're going to have to wait until we get a novel/novella/short story that depicts the Dark Angels reinforcing the Wolves at Alaxxes. Personally not a fan of the story technique of having an event like that happen between novels and having to wait who knows how long till you'll get to find out about it. 

Just all of a sudden, hey look Russ is at Terra, because it fits my story, I'll just make a vague allusion to the First Legion coming to their aid and then find an excuse for the Legion to leave Terra again before the Seige. Sigh.


----------



## Forward Assist (Aug 26, 2013)

It's a shame the Lion and the Wolf feud hasn't been explored in the story line yet. I wonder if we'll see the Rout and the First dropping into combat amongst the breaking traitor legions at Terra, the Lion seeking out Russ in the aftermath and plunging a sword into his heart for delaying their return.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> So I'm wondering how long we're going to have to wait until we get a novel/novella/short story that depicts the Dark Angels reinforcing the Wolves at Alaxxes. Personally not a fan of the story technique of having an event like that happen between novels and having to wait who knows how long till you'll get to find out about it.
> 
> Just all of a sudden, hey look Russ is at Terra, because it fits my story, I'll just make a vague allusion to the First Legion coming to their aid and then find an excuse for the Legion to leave Terra again before the Seige. Sigh.


https://twitter.com/wraightc/status/459766135769288704


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Just all of a sudden, hey look Russ is at Terra, because it fits my story, I'll just make a vague allusion to the First Legion coming to their aid and then find an excuse for the Legion to leave Terra again before the Seige. Sigh.


I'm really, really dubious of any one of the authors being able to justify Russ's decision to abandon Terra after making it back long before Horus arrived. It seems that the Wolf King's intention is to directly attack Horus, so our best guess at the moment is that he does so, fails miserably and then somehow can't make it back to Terra. 

On that note, it didn't help that Russ was shoehorned into _Vengeful Spirit_ and provided the (ludicrous) reason for the suicide mission of the Knights Errant (a group painstakingly recruited and trained - which would have only set the scene for another ludicrous suicide mission by Russ and the Wolves later on). :headbutt:

I'm also slightly disappointed the "aid from an unexpected quarter" turned out to be the First Legion. :laugh:



Malus Darkblade said:


> https://twitter.com/wraightc/status/459766135769288704


That's good news though.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not really interested in hearing about 'legions'. So far when a legion has been done for the sake of doing a legion its been horrible reading that doesn't actually fit with what's been said elsewhere. Heresy books should be about the heresy only, not filler opportunities for boring legions. 

I'd also prefer a bit more order to the books and a lot less random irrelevant crud.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> then find an excuse for the Legion to leave Terra again before the Seige. Sigh.


This drove me mad reading it. The fluff has always been that they were delayed by the AL, and Horus took the gamble of facing his father because he got word that they had broken out and would reinforce Terra alongside the DA fairly soon, swinging the battle in favour of the loyalists.

Now it's that they made it to Terra in pretty good shape all things considered, but left again on a suicide mission. It just doesn't make sense. It also begs the question of where did the DA elements go, instead of heading to Terra with the Wolves. They were separated from the rest of of their legion by the Ruinstorm, so there really should be nowhere else for them to head for.



Forward Assist said:


> It's a shame the Lion and the Wolf feud hasn't been explored in the story line yet. I wonder if we'll see the Rout and the First dropping into combat amongst the breaking traitor legions at Terra, the Lion seeking out Russ in the aftermath and plunging a sword into his heart for delaying their return.


The SWs didn't delay the DAs, the Lion was trapped on the other side of the Ruinstorm, and ended up on Macragge with Guilliman. Besides, the Lion and Russ became good mates after their little altercation.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> On that note, it didn't help that Russ was shoehorned into Vengeful Spirit and provided the (ludicrous) reason for the suicide mission of the Knights Errant (a group painstakingly recruited and trained - which would have only set the scene for another ludicrous suicide mission by Russ and the Wolves later on).


The whole premise of VS is ludicrous. I never thought it was possible, but I actually thought BftA was a better book. Every plot point in was forced, seeming to just be a vehicle to get Loken back in action. It seems a completely pointless novel in the overall story so far, a bit like _Nemesis_. This may change in further novels, but only if even more ludicrous plots are written to fit it all together.



Stephen74 said:


> I'd also prefer a bit more order to the books and a lot less random irrelevant crud.


Agreed. It looks like the series is getting bogged down. Novels seem to be coming out less frequently, with more and more shorts, limited edition novellas and audio dross being used to fill gaps. There is a very real risk of the whole thing stagnating unless they start making dramatic progress in the story arc.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I'm really, really dubious of any one of the authors being able to justify Russ's decision to abandon Terra after making it back long before Horus arrived. It seems that the Wolf King's intention is to directly attack Horus, so our best guess at the moment is that he does so, fails miserably and then somehow can't make it back to Terra.
> 
> On that note, it didn't help that Russ was shoehorned into _Vengeful Spirit_ and provided the (ludicrous) reason for the suicide mission of the Knights Errant (a group painstakingly recruited and trained - which would have only set the scene for another ludicrous suicide mission by Russ and the Wolves later on). :headbutt:
> 
> I'm also slightly disappointed the "aid from an unexpected quarter" turned out to be the First Legion. :laugh:


Yes but which Dark Angels? "the Knights of CALIBAN" Now that would be an unexpected quarter, no? 

Saying that though it will probably just be the usual lot and not Cypher and Luther. 

Sigh


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If there's one thing McNeil can write, it's action (but just keep him away from Magnus-Sue and Fulgrim.). Vengeful Spirit was worth it just to see Horus wade in there, metaphorical balls deep, and his "I am the Master of War, it is not just a petty title". THAT needed to be in a novel, or else it gets missed, like the Lord of the Red Sands, which is one of the few parts of the stories when you actually get into the nitty gritty of the primarch's themselves.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Besides, the Lion and Russ became good mates after their little altercation.


That in itself is a relatively new addition.
A welcome one, but the old DW & DA always fight a duel whenever they meet has faded away somewhat.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tawa said:


> That in itself is a relatively new addition.


Not that new. It was in the 2nd Ed SW codex, and even the DA codex IIRC.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lion and Russ slapping each other silly was in Codex: AoD, but I don't recall them ever being chums afterwards until the current codexes....


----------

